# Fiat in Morocco..



## peejay

Just been doing a bit of surfing for our impending trip and came across this map of Fiat dealers....

http://fiat.ma/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=159&Itemid=101&id_ville=1

The 'interractive' map is a bit flakey but the dropdown town menu seems to work ok.

I think most will probably be car dealerships but the main importer is in Casablanca and is on the list.

I've no idea whether they import Fiat commercials to Morocco and doubt whether there is a decent spares network but its a point of contact if other avenues are exhausted.

I hope on one has to use it and If any of you experienced Moroccophiles have any other info or tips feel free to pile in..

Pete


----------



## tonka

Thanks, more useful info...
Your doing your research... Will try and give you some input in 2 weeks time as we should be there by then...


----------



## Detourer

There will always be those who will testify that they got this and that sourced and repaired in Morocco without hassle and there will be as many nightmare stories……..

The fact is that Moroccan back street mechanics can and do perform near "miracles" in actually repairing parts…..rather than buying "off the self", then again they may find new or serviceable parts from places that finding a meal is an effort…….

Plan and expect nothing better than a "get you home" repair……

The Fait main agent in Marrakech for example didn't even have disc pads in stock last November……. [Or the required fuel filter] but we found a man who re-lined the old pads, the only problem was that the material used was like pressed cardboard. One pad/glue caught fire after just 200km; they all needed changing urgently on arriving back in Spain. Again the Fiat Agent in Tangier or Casa didn't have ANY clutch drive parts last month and the vehicle ended up being transported on a low-loader back to the mainland ……… Last spring the Casablanca Agent dismantled an engine, and cocked it up, before sourcing available parts [they clearly wanted the work], the delay was so severe that again the vehicle eventually was a re-pat to Europe.

These are just a few cases we are personally aware of …….. But like I say, we are also aware of some great service and miracle repairs. Just never forget where you are going…….Morocco!

As mentioned in an earlier post, carry our number ……. we now have a small stock of tires, workshop, diagnostics/data reader, diesel pump and injector service facilities etc. in the south and will help whenever possible [priority to our own tour clients of course].


----------



## Addie

We arrived in Morocco and we had no sooner rolled off the ferry when our "brake pad low" warning light came on.

En-route to Marakesh we passed a brand new Auto Hall garage. It was brand spanking, better then any garage I've seen in the UK with technicans in white overalls and sparking snap on tool chests!

No brake pads however (or they didn't want to get their hands dirty!). These had to be bought from the "city centre" branch which apparently had them in stock but as I never actually managed to buy any I can't verify!

In the lasted the journey and in fact managed to get home on the same pads and replaced them in the UK.

We did have another mechanical issue where the van refused to start. A "Moroccan Mechanic" had it going in a couple of minutes with nothing more then a bag of spanners! Fault code reader, what's that!?

I mentioned Auto Hall in this thread:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1344440.html#1344440

I've only been to Morocco once though, so certainly not professing to be any kind of expert. Just adding my 2p.


----------



## peejay

AutoHall Morocco outlets...

http://www.autohall.ma/reseau/reseau.php

Pete


----------

